# Heater Question



## Aqua5-0 (Oct 18, 2004)

Im from Hawaii and the room temp here is about 80 deg in the day and about 65 to 70 deg at night, almost all yeay long... My question is do I really need a heater?

I'll have a 260W CF light over my 55g tank, will this heat things up a bit?

Will the type of plants I buy be limited? with out a heater?

If I should get one will this work?
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=3852&N=2004+22787

Lastly, when doing water changes do you heat the water before it goes into the tank?

Thanks 
Josh


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I would use a heater....just in case. I've had one too many fights with Ich. Those heaters work well. I have a couple, but I prefer the Titanium heaters with an external thermostat control.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Check to see what the temp swing in the tank from day to night. If you experience more 3-4 degrees between highs and lows in a 24hr period a heater would be a good idea to keep a more constant temp. 

For a 55 with very little swings you may be able to use a relatively small heater., Chances are it will not be on that much but who know, you may get a cold snap and have the ambient temps drop to a bone numbing 60F.


----------



## Aqua5-0 (Oct 18, 2004)

Sir_BlackhOle, 

Where would be the best place to get the the Titanium heaters with an external thermostat control?

Also about the water changes, do i have to preheat the water first before adding it?

Thanks

Josh


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Most any of the online vendors carry the heater. It's made by Won Bros

When doing water changes it is a good idea to match the tank and the new water temp as not to shock the livestock. Unless one is purposely using diff temps to stimulate spawning.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I picked mine up from Bigalsonline.com but notice my LFS now stocks them. 

i havent had to worry about water temps when changing water lately because it comes from the hose at about 80 degrees...perfect. Now when (IF) winter ever shows up down here I might have to warm up the water a bit first.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Depending on where you live in Hawaii a heater set a 76° might actually turn on only a few times a year, But you never know when some freakish winter storm will hover over the islands and plunge you into a week long 60° spell 

[Born and raised on Oahu, but haven't lived there since 1980]


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Yes, I'd definitely have a heater in all my tanks even if I didn't live in the frozen tundra :roll: . As stated before, it may not come on more that a few times/year, but you've got it there for insurance. Temp swings of more than a few degrees are really stressful to fish, so better safe than sorry.

There is a spectacular sale on the Via Aqua titanium heaters (which have a much nicer control than the Pro Heats) at Pet Solutions right now http://petsolutions.com/product.asp_Q_pn_E_16971630_A_Via+Aqua+Titanium+Heater_E_ .


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Those are the ones I use...havent had a problem yet and the external thermostat is great.


----------

